# A hopeful contribution from my years as a DPD researcher



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

Posted Today, 01:53 AM

Hello,

I understand from many of my patients that my name is often mentioned on this site, as I've been treating DPD for over 40 years. Many of these patients have asked, over many years, that I contribute to the site, which I have been reluctant to do since I would never want to interfere with anyone's current treatment.

I am not a DPD patient, so I hope it is appropriate for me to enter this site.

There is, in my view, too much discussion about the psychopharmacological treatment of DPD and almost never proper mention of the role of psychotherapy, particularly the sort mentioned in Daphne Simeon's book.

Psychotherapy for DPD should be an extensive exploration which has as its cornerstone low self esteem and resultant compensatory obsession with one's SELF as the focus of this obsession. Regardless of various other treatment modalities, only insight oriented therapy ALONG WITH psychopharmacology, behavioral modification etc. effects a permanent remedy, if that is posiible in a given individual.

BTW--I seem to have been referenced hundreds of times as per Nuvigil being some sort of "gold standard" for DPD. That is not what I originally published, so please disregard any quotes to the contrary.

Evan M. Torch, M.D.

Atlanta


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

What u say is an excellent point however there are MANY people who have low self esteem and do not have dp...
Dp is more to do with trauma and dissociation or even it can result from bad drug experiences. But I do agree about he obsessive part of dp being focused on the self because u feel so very low on self esteem....I can personally account to doing this behaviour my problems started when I was severely rejected in high school for having muscular legs and from then on in my solely focus was on to correct this problem I developed body dysmporphic disorder very severely and yeah I guess later it lead to dp and sever disconnection from myself.

Dp is a very insidious psychological problem ....but every single person has different reasons for getting dp

I would also like to point out that your role in ur dysfunctional family and how u are regarded and treated by ur parents and siblings also plays an important factor in the development of dp....u could be the families scapegoat and the one that everybody treats like shit and targets with abuse, or even doesn't respect your personality ...this can also lead to dp.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi Evan, and welcome.

That's a very impressive past you have with treating people for over 40 years. Congratulations on such a long innings..

I'd like to see more focus on psychotherapy as well&#8230; maybe down the track you can help us out more with this? Psychotherapy's helped me more than anything else I've tried. Just learning about myself and what makes me tick has been hugely beneficial. Hopefully many others here get to see the benefits as well.

Learning about my triggers has also helped a lot.. I'll grill you on triggers some other day.. 

Ciao


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2014)

Dr. Torch,

All members with a professional background must provide proof of their identity before actively posting.

This is due to people pretending to be professionals in the past and dishing out conjecture at their own amusement. It is only to protect the community, I hope you understand.

Assuming you are Dr. Evan Torch, I want to thank you for taking the time to visit the site. Please feel free to make an account and contact me via PM. I would be happy to hear more from you, as would others.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Who was pretending to be someone professional before ???


----------

